# Great Knee Pain Relief



## fmdog44 (Oct 17, 2018)

I have developed some pain in both knees and my Dr. said lose weight to ease the pain. I bought a joint pain relief called Osteo Bi-Flex but got no relief after a couple weeks.  Last week I tried "Move Free Ultra Omega" and literally the next day the pain was greatly reduced and I take one per day and it is working very well. It is not a cure by any means as my left leg is going to need some examination but for quick relief I urge all to try this. There were three different types of this Move Free product. I don't believe my pain is arthritis but it might be. My weight is not helping so I am trying the diet route. I recall the product cost about $30 per bottle for 30 caps but it was 2-4-1 at Walgreens last week.


----------



## Camper6 (Oct 17, 2018)

What is the diagonosis?


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 17, 2018)

Camper6 said:


> What is the diagonosis?



No diagnosis I just had pain. I will pursue a diagnosis when I go to the doctor next month for x-rays.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2018)

Weight loss will help. So will exercises that strengthen the leg muscles that hold the joint in place. X-rays will probably show damage but if you can manage the pain you can put off surgery for some time. Ice packs after exertion will help control inflammation.

When my knee first started to play up in 2000 I had some intense physio. I was planning a long overseas holiday that included quite a lot of walking and stairs. The physio worked and I was OK until 2015. Since then I have had both knees replaced with implants.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 17, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I have developed some pain in both knees and my Dr. said lose weight to ease the pain. I bought a joint pain relief called Osteo Bi-Flex but got no relief after a couple weeks.  Last week I tried "Move Free Ultra Omega" and literally the next day the pain was greatly reduced and I take one per day and it is working very well. It is not a cure by any means as my left leg is going to need some examination but for quick relief I urge all to try this. There were three different types of this Move Free product. I don't believe my pain is arthritis but it might be. My weight is not helping so I am trying the diet route. I recall the product cost about $30 per bottle for 30 caps but it was 2-4-1 at Walgreens last week.



Your product contains Krill Oil which I've never used, I use higher doses of Omega 3's...

Sounds like good ole arthritis to me.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 17, 2018)

Warrigal said:


> Weight loss will help. So will exercises that strengthen the leg muscles that hold the joint in place. X-rays will probably show damage but if you can manage the pain you can put off surgery for some time. Ice packs after exertion will help control inflammation.
> 
> When my knee first started to play up in 2000 I had some intense physio. I was planning a long overseas holiday that included quite a lot of walking and stairs. The physio worked and I was OK until 2015. Since then I have had both knees replaced with implants.



Didn't you have 4 major joints replaced?


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 17, 2018)

Thanks for letting us know it worked for you fmdog, glad you're having some relief from your pain.  I usually use NOW liquid fish oil, but will use Krill oil at times just as a preventative.  I don't have any real knee issues yet, hopefully will be able to avoid them.  Your formula also has Hyaluronic Acid in it, something I've been thinking of using also just for joint health.  Hyaluronic Acid


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 17, 2018)

I just ordered a bottle on ebay for $15, the krill oil one and we'll see if I feel anything.


----------



## Warrigal (Oct 17, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> Didn't you have 4 major joints replaced?



Five at last count but all since late 2015. The knees began giving me trouble in 2000 and physio to strengthen the muscles seems to have given me 15 years before any operations were necessary.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 18, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> I just ordered a bottle on ebay for $15, the krill oil one and we'll see if I feel anything.



please follow up with your reaction. I was amazed on the results with just the first cap. Woke up the next day to feel much less pain.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 18, 2018)

Talking to my friend who is a fan of Dr. Mercola and I like him too, but she has purchased some of his supplements over the years and I have NOT.  Anyway, she says Mercola is a fan of Krill Oil vs fish oil that I've always used.  I never wandered into the Krill Oils.   I live with a pretty damaged knee which came on at 57 and simply osteoarthritis and then a hip replacement messed me  up more which affected the knee and then a staph infection from another injection back in 2016 and then a "clean out" by the surgeon, so it's been thru the MILL.....the doctors didn't find the infection for over 2 months and the PT people pushed me to walk and I could NOT.  It's been a MESS.  But I still so so so fear a knee replacement.   So I get along and maybe the Krill will help.   We'll see.   j


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 18, 2018)

I have read other oils are helpful. Today I started with a tablespoon of olive oil-can't hurt.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 18, 2018)

Keep Omega 6's to a low low level..these oils create more inflammation.  I have a post on this issue right now.  j


----------



## SeaBreeze (Oct 18, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> I have read other oils are helpful. Today I started with a tablespoon of olive oil-can't hurt.



Olive oil is good fmdog, there's some in that formula of the Move Free product you just bought.  I use a lot of olive oil, either extra virgin or light in my cooking or over hot veggies.  I take a spoonful of virgin coconut oil daily, very good for health and a little better tasting than the olive oil.  I just bought a bottle of Hyaluronic Acid today which is also in your formula, I'll take it with my husband for a month and try it out, he has some joint/muscle problems.  Natural Factors Hyaluronic Acid


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 24, 2018)

Well good news as now 100% of all pain areas are gone! I started adding one tablespoon of light extra virgin oil to my pill every day. Now I am not saying that is the reason I am pain free but I am going to keep taking both daily. As severe and persistent as the pain was I am freaked at the improvement.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 24, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Well good news as now 100% of all pain areas are gone! I started adding one tablespoon of light extra virgin oil to my pill every day. Now I am not saying that is the reason I am pain free but I am going to keep taking both daily. As severe and persistent as the pain was I am freaked at the improvement.



100%  Pain Free - Amazing.


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 25, 2018)

jaminhealth said:


> 100%  Pain Free - Amazing.



What is curious to me is my left leg as the pain went from my knee joints and moved slowly down my leg to my calf area then disappeared. I was ll set to go to my doctor and have both knees and hips x-rayed but no pain now. I think it it is probably the wise thing to do to get the x-rays but I probably will wait if I do.


----------



## C'est Moi (Oct 25, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Well good news as now 100% of all pain areas are gone! I started adding one tablespoon of light extra virgin oil to my pill every day. Now I am not saying that is the reason I am pain free but I am going to keep taking both daily. As severe and persistent as the pain was I am freaked at the improvement.



That's great, fmdog!


----------



## fmdog44 (Oct 30, 2018)

Well it was fun while it lasted but yesterday my pain came back. Odd.


----------



## jaminhealth (Oct 30, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted but yesterday my pain came back. Odd.



Odd, probably normal.  If one has any history of knee issues, I can't see it going away forever...Mine started at 57 and I'm 80 and only gotten worse, but due to some damage all those years...hip replacement, caused a messy knee issue, then a staph infection in 2016...other stuff...So hate to stay it but I am happy when I get some relief.  Then even those who get replacements, still live with pain.


----------



## moviequeen1 (Nov 3, 2018)

I went to my doctor's office yesterday because my right knee was bothering me with stiffness and feeling sore
I had partial knee surgery on the knee in 2004,through the years it hadn't felt like this before. I am a life long walker,still do the exercises every morning the therapist gave me after my surgery .Its been cold,damp here past couple weeks,can feel it in my knee
My dr's nurse practioner could see the knee was swollen,got xrays taken,got me a prescription for Predisone,take it for next few days.
I'll learn the results on Mon,if I need to go to PT,I will Sue


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 3, 2018)

moviequeen1 said:


> I went to my doctor's office yesterday because my right knee was bothering me with stiffness and feeling sore
> I had partial knee surgery on the knee in 2004,through the years it hadn't felt like this before. I am a life long walker,still do the exercises every morning the therapist gave me after my surgery .Its been cold,damp here past couple weeks,can feel it in my knee
> My dr's nurse practioner could see the knee was swollen,got xrays taken,got me a prescription for Predisone,take it for next few days.
> I'll learn the results on Mon,if I need to go to PT,I will Sue



In spite of knee replacements, people still have issues.   I would not be as aggressive but keep the     knee bending as I do with all the PT I've learned.  My walking is terrible, but I'm not anxious to do a knee replacement,  hip replacement left me with too many complications.  

At 80, the surgeries are harder and harder on one's body.  j

Those steroid injections weaken cartlidge so I won't get those.


----------



## Keesha (Nov 3, 2018)

I use krill oil, coconut oil and olive oil as well as some marijuana here and there and it’s all good. 
Glad you found some relief .


----------



## Don M. (Nov 3, 2018)

fmdog44 said:


> Well it was fun while it lasted but yesterday my pain came back. Odd.



I've had some knee and hip pain for the past 3 or 4 years....possibly some Sciatica involved.  Quite some time ago, I bought a couple of these Be Active knee braces that they used to advertise on TV for $19.95...."and get get a 2nd one free...just pay processing and handling"...and they help quite a bit.  However, I didn't fall for that TV Crap.... I just went to EBAY and got a couple for $2 each.  Now, whenever I am doing some yard'garden work, or chainsawing,etc., I put them on and have little or no pain during and after.  For a couple of bucks, they might be worth a try.....

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Be-Active-...h=item281c62b1ee:g:dxsAAOSw~gRV0XaO:rk:3:pf:0


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 3, 2018)

Keesha said:


> I use krill oil, coconut oil and olive oil as well as some marijuana here and there and it’s all good.
> Glad you found some relief .



I've not gone to Krill Oil but Omega 3's and wonder If for my knee I'm missing something.  Dr. Mercola recommends Krill Oil.  I just put Krill Oil in my cart to try it.   


*Another major consideration:  FOODS*...and I know so many foods can trigger more pain and inflammation and my knee in spite of it's issues was doing pretty OK....BUT I got on a Cheese Puff/Corn Puffs kick and now believe I've over done this.   I muscle test and pendulum dowse and sure enough....*get off that stuff*, it's causing more pain and inflammation in that knee.

Since I was in the hospital/rehabs with the staph infection over a year ago, I felt the need when I got home for some snacks...and was eating too many potato chips and then realized no potatoes  for the joints - nightshades, stopped those ....so recently I got a craving for the Corn Cheese Puffs and sure enough...the dairy and all the garbage in these snacks.  

Do I make sense to some of you aware people?   j


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 9, 2018)

Does anyone use and oils on their sore joints? I use one called Jungle Balm with some relief on an arthritic joint and my knee.


----------



## bingo (Nov 9, 2018)

Yea!...on the pain is gone. ...i take a combo flax/omega oil....great!


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 9, 2018)

First of all you would do good to look into PRP injections for the knee.  Here is Dr. Hansen's site and he is in Scottsdale AZ.  There are providers all over the world and all of the U.S..

https://www.drhansen.com/blog/prp-restores-cartilage

I'm having my first appt in Dec in the LA doctor who does these all day long.  For over 20 yrs.


On the oils, my favorites are 

Ultra Tiger Balm
Topricin Homeopathic
Aspercream with Lidocaine
Inflamyar Ointment
CBD Salves
And I'm sure there are others I've used over the last 23 yrs of this knee issue...and they are all temporary relief.  Everything is temporary relief.

PRP Regenerates our joints.

And of course, it all depends on the severity of one's issues.

I never heard of Jungle Balm and I'll look at it, but I use so many as you can see above.  

And wear knee support.


----------



## patoot (Nov 20, 2018)

My husband and I both have severe back, hip and joint pain sometimes, depending upon the weather and what we're doing.  The doctor prescribed Voltaren in pill form but neither of us could handle it.  He then switched us both to Voltaren Gel 1%, topical, to rub on the skin.  It was a godsend for both of us.  It is prescription and you don't want to get it in your eyes, but I think you can now get it OTC. I think there is a generic brand of it but we only use Voltaren Gel. We get ours at a military base.  It takes about 10 minutes to work but totally eliminates the pain.  We always keep a tube on hand.  Our friend who is an airline stew was having such pain one morning he didn't think he could work his shift, so we gave him our tube to try.  He came back in about 20 minutes with our tube and the biggest smile we've ever seen on his face.  He did a cartwheel to show us how well it worked then headed straight for his doctor's office.  I don't know if it works the same on everyone but most people who have tried it say it is just a wonder drug. There is also a 2.32%. A Google search for Voltaren Gel will bring up a lot of information about it.  It is an NSAID in topical form.  Good luck to anyone with joint aches.  https://www.painscience.com/articles/voltaren-gel.php


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 20, 2018)

This is what ebay offers from other countries.

https://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=Voltaren

My neighbor had an extra tube of the stuff from the U.S. and gave it to me, she deals with RA, and gets it thru her disability so it's cheap for her, but it was so so for my pain issues.   If I pushed a MD to get it for me it would be like $40 for the tube and I don't carry drug insurance...so for me I don't use it now.  I may buy a tube from ebay next month and try it again.

For my pain issues everything is temporary relief....lots of OA, 80 yrs of wear and tear.

I should have mentioned FOR ME, I found just as much relief with Aspercream/4% Lidocaine as the Voltaren and Aspercream much less money and easy to get, otc in drug stores or online.  No MD's scripts needed.


----------



## fmdog44 (Nov 21, 2018)

As far as rub on I use Salonpas for quick temporary relief. Thanks for the Voltaren tip. It is very available on ebay. I read recently matcha green tea is good for fighting inflamed joints so I started drinking it. Today I bought 600 mg Tumeric tablets, 1250 mg flaxseed gel caps and glucosomine/ chondroitin complex pills. I will try to work on this pain from the inside as well. I am also scheduled for x-rays on both knees in a day or two to see what is going on. Weight loss is also number one on my list.


----------



## jaminhealth (Nov 21, 2018)

It's true more weight on body, is more weight on knees.  OA does not go away, it advances so we need to manage this nasty stuff.  I'm headed to a Prolo MD in the middle of Dec. to see what he thinks of more Prolo in the knee that was infected by staph.  Long ugly story.  

I can't bring myself to a major knee replacement surgery...talk about more body trauma and rehab and and and....


----------

